# And You Thought You Were Having A Bad Machining Day



## alloy (Feb 10, 2016)

One of our new helpers wasn't having a very good day today.

He forgot to take a Holematic bore gauge out of a bore he was measuring before hitting cycle start.

The boss was already gone for the day.  I'm sure all of us will hear the yelling tomorrow morning.

These are about $4200 each.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 10, 2016)

shop insurance


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 10, 2016)

Ouch.   Set him up with "Payroll deduction"


----------



## alloy (Feb 10, 2016)

No insurance like that where I work.

This is the second major incident for this guy in 6 months.  He may not survive it.  We are also looking to replace my helper. 

He may not have any payroll to deduct it from.


----------



## kev74 (Feb 10, 2016)

It'll buff out.  Right?


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 10, 2016)

OOPS! 

Seems like it's hard to find good help.  On Monday I had to fix a die that was crashed by a temp.  Put 3 parts in it, it's only supposed to have one at a time!


----------



## Deerslayer (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks like he needs to go back a few pay grades and maybe deliver pizzas for a bit to get his head straight. Those kind of mistakes aren't tolerable with any frequency what so ever.


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 10, 2016)

Deerslayer said:


> Looks like he needs to go back a few pay grades and maybe deliver pizzas for a bit to get his head straight. Those kind of mistakes aren't tolerable with any frequency what so ever.


Just so he can make a $15 minimum wage.    NOT! Send him back to the farm I worked when young. Old Charlie paid $0.01 per bunch of radishes. $0.05 per pound of green beans and $1.00 per hour when dusting or picking the corn fields. Taught me how to work for sure.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 11, 2016)

way cheaper on ebay ;-)


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 11, 2016)

stick one of these in the box quick before someone notices


----------



## stupoty (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow, thats the trouble with expensive mesuring tools.  

Don Bailey posted a series of video recently of rebuilding an abused od grinder tail stock, he had to use the tool room in his factory, he didn't seem happy at all, very subtle but I reckon their was some shouting hapening after the film crew left 

Stuart


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2016)

Two majors in 6 months, he's gone.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kvt (Feb 11, 2016)

First major,  deducted from pay little at a time,  Second time, full deduct from pay owed and no longer working there in other words you are fired and by the way you do not get a departing check.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 11, 2016)

Personally....I realized today I cannot hand feed .040 drills through 1/4" aluminum. I feed too fast and I can't see the drill enter the material. I'm getting too old for the fine stuff.


----------



## Deerslayer (Feb 11, 2016)

kvt said:


> First major,  deducted from pay little at a time,  Second time, full deduct from pay owed and no longer working there in other words you are fired and by the way you do not get a departing check.



Illegal as can be here in the states. About the only thing you can legally withhold is uniforms if not returned. Otherwise employer assumes risk and reward.


----------



## alloy (Feb 11, 2016)

The yelling lasted for about 10 minutes.  Glad it wasn't me. Sucks to be him.

He is still at work, but I don't know for how long..   I looked at lunch and we now have an ad up for a CNC machinist on Craigslist posted today.

We are getting slow now, so good time to do a little  house cleaning.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 11, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Personally....I realized today I cannot hand feed .040 drills through 1/4" aluminum. I feed too fast and I can't see the drill enter the material. I'm getting too old for the fine stuff.



That's what my 3X "readers" are for.  

-Ron


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 12, 2016)

ScrapMetal said:


> That's what my 3X "readers" are for



I tried some of those.  apparently I can no longer feel when the drill encounters the aluminum and rapid into it.

I'll blame it on the machine and the stiffness of the quill. The problem is it's not sensitive enough, not that I can't feel it. A .040 (1mm) carbide drill spinning 2500 ought to be able to be felt entering aluminum.  But no, it has to break for me. Stupid machine, anyway.


----------



## astroracer (Feb 12, 2016)

Not me but a shop I worked at:
 I was in the drafting room when there was a loud "BOOM" and the whole building shook! (60 x 120 - 2 stories) Seems one of the CNC "operators" had chucked up a piece of 2" O.D. brass in the 4 axis turning center and left about three feet hanging out the back of the chuck... When it spun up to speed it noodled, whacked the floor (dug a 6" inch deep trench_) and jacked the whole machine out of it's bed... Destroyed the bearings and bent the spindle. Nearly new machine and it was down for almost 6 months and was never "right" after the rebuild. Yea, he didn't work there any longer...
Mark


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 12, 2016)

Deerslayer said:


> Illegal as can be here in the states. About the only thing you can legally withhold is uniforms if not returned. Otherwise employer assumes risk and reward.


maybe, but they can still get away with it.  I had a friend lose her job and her last paycheck of $2500.  No lawyer would touch it as they wouldn't make enough money on the case.  They all told her it was illegal to hold the check, but there was nothing she was able to do about it in the end since she wouldn't go to court on her own.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 12, 2016)

MikeWi said:


> I had a friend lose her job and her last paycheck of $2500. No lawyer would touch it as they wouldn't make enough money on the case. They all told her it was illegal to hold the check, but there was nothing she was able to do about it in the end since she wouldn't go to court on her own.


No need to go to court.  File a complaint with the state labor department.  You don't need a lawyer for that.


----------



## Deerslayer (Feb 12, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> No need to go to court.  File a complaint with the state labor department.  You don't a lawyer for that.



Even the local prosecutor would be of assistance.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 20, 2016)

I would think that not getting my last check would lead to broken hands and legs at the least.
Thanks ron


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 20, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> stick one of these in the box quick before someone notices
> 
> View attachment 121873



Now that right there was funny, I don't care who ya are!   I can't imagine trying to use a speculum as a bore gauge!!   I'm having a tough time typing this because I'm still laughing too hard!


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 20, 2016)

kvt said:


> First major,  deducted from pay little at a time,  Second time, full deduct from pay owed and no longer working there in other words you are fired and by the way you do not get a departing check.



Except in every state I've worked in that would be illegal.  Employer can get in some real hot water for not paying what's owed.


----------



## Finster (Mar 7, 2016)

cjtoombs said:


> Except in every state I've worked in that would be illegal.  Employer can get in some real hot water for not paying what's owed.


 Usually you can call "wage and hour" which is either a state or federal agency, I'm not sure. They would get your money. If not, they would fine and/or file suit against the company. There is a statute of limitations and I think it's 6 months or a year. Been a long time but I used them once for getting my last pay check from a shop I worked at. The owner was mad I quit. I even gave my two weeks. He thought he could get away with it because I was a kid at the time. NOT!


----------



## alloy (May 11, 2016)

Helper gone now 

Took out a 3" face mill and both belts on the VMC.Came within .05 of hitting the vise.

A few weeks ago a run of parts disappeared. The parts,  work order, everything.  He almost went then,  but the owner kept him. This time my boss fired him before the owner got in today.

I'm going to miss him for one reason and one only,  he was helping me learn Solidworks.  But I'm starting a  class next month anyway.

And you will never guess what I get to do now.   Replace the belts, make a new fixture,  and finish the run of  parts.

Sometimes I wish I would have never let them know I'm mechanically inclined.


----------



## JimDawson (May 11, 2016)

OOPS!


----------



## Hex173t (May 11, 2016)

astroracer said:


> Not me but a shop I worked at:
> I was in the drafting room when there was a loud "BOOM" and the whole building shook! (60 x 120 - 2 stories) Seems one of the CNC "operators" had chucked up a piece of 2" O.D. brass in the 4 axis turning center and left about three feet hanging out the back of the chuck... When it spun up to speed it noodled, whacked the floor (dug a 6" inch deep trench_) and jacked the whole machine out of it's bed... Destroyed the bearings and bent the spindle. Nearly new machine and it was down for almost 6 months and was never "right" after the rebuild. Yea, he didn't work there any longer...
> Mark




Reading this makes me cringe - I'm pretty new to this hobby, several months ago I chucked up a long section of 1" with about 4' sticking past the lathe spindle unsupported and spun it to 1000 rpm.  The lathe shook and rattled terribly (to me) and scared the expletive out of me.  Since then I've read a story of a guy killed doing that and now this.  

Thanks for the reminder, it really does remind me to think carefully what I'm doing.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 11, 2016)

Bad race day.....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=454288211448671


----------

